# Jessem



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

I have a jessem router table and love it. I have been thinking about getting the mite "R" slide with it I do alot of cope cutting. Has any one tried it. What are the pros and cons? Thanks Hat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hat

If you do a lot of coping you may want to take a look at this jig below 

EasyCoper Jigsaw Coping Jig
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product.asp?pid=ETC-0055&ref=F

http://www.easycoper.com/video.htm
http://www.easycoper.com/photos.htm
---------------------
I have not used a jessem router table but it looks like a nice setup .
-------------
Mast-R-Fence™ 

A truly unique design in router table fences sets this apart from the pack. 
At its heart lies an aluminum fence guide rail which attaches to the left and right side of your router table top. 
The fence glides back and forth in these guide rails and is locked in position with two comfortable, thoughtfully positioned knobs. 
The outfeed of the fence has a pin that rides in its rail and allows for precise adjustments by pivoting the fence on that pin. Each guide rail contains a scale that moves to provide a “zero” reference for any bit. 
Other features include adjustable solid PVC coated phenolic faces, a 2-1/4" dust collection fitting, forward tilted horizontal scale, a T-slot on the front and rear of the fence for accessories, and outfeed shims for jointing operations. Constructed of extruded and anodized aluminum, this fence will be a part of your shop for years to come! Fits all tables from 24" to 32" wide and 1/2" to 1-1/2" thick

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=3952&refcode=05INFROO
-----------------------

Coping (joinery)

Coping is the woodworking technique of shaping the end of a moulding or frame component to fit the contours of an abutting member.

Coping is commonly used in the fitting of skirting and other mouldings in a room. It allows for clean joints between intersecting members when walls are not square to each other. The other method of fitting these mouldings that is commonly used is the mitre joint but this technique relies upon the walls being at 90° to each other for neat results. Coping is only ever used for internal corners. External corners are always mitred.

Coping is also commonly used in cabinet making for mouldings and frame components. The rails in frame and panel construction are commonly cope cut to fit the profile of the stiles. The technique is also common in the construction of doors and windows.

Traditionally, coping would be performed using a coping saw. There are also mechanical means of producing coped joints, including matching rail and stile cutters for the router as used in frame and panel construction.

----------------------

Cope and stick ,most of the time is called making Stile & Rails for cabinet doors if this is the case (cutting a bead and patten cuts) you don't need a super duty fence just about any router table fence will do. 
-----------------------------

Cope and stick construction is a frame and panel technique often used in the making of doors, wainscoting, and other decorative features for cabinets, furniture, and homes.

In cope and stick construction all the members of the frame are given a decorative profile on the edge to be jointed to the panel, and the horizontal members are also given what is known as a cope cut across the end grain of the wood.
----------------

Here's tip for anyone that's looking for the hard to find COLONIAL MOULDING at the right price 

COLONIAL BASEBOARD / TRIM MOULDING LO COST WOOD MOLDING

Colonial Baseboard/Trim in a Beaded Fancy (extra thick) style

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLONIAL-BASEBO...099682QQihZ005QQcategoryZ104214QQcmdZViewItem


Bj


----------

